# 2013 last year of the Tarmac as we know it ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you think Specialized is considering a major change for the Tarmac frame in 2014 ? I'm still trying to decide between a Tarmac and a Supersix Evo for my big 40th in june but there's a good chance I'll be loyal to the big red S anyway. I'd love a 2013 one at a discounted price but seeing an all new one hitting the market at that time would give me a lot to reconsider...


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you are likely to see one with disk brakes come out, for sure everything is going electronicic and 11 speed but that is all available now. I don't know that any big revolutions are on the horizon for the Tarmac, if you find a good discount on the color/equipment you want go for it. Just know that a Taramc is a tougher ride than your Roubaix, I have a 07' Roubaix S-Works and a 09 Tarmac Pro, love both bikes, but for me my Tarmac is good for those 2-3 hours rides while the Roubaix is for the long days.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Like most well run dynamic companies, Specialized seems to be updating their bikes about every 3 years. So the Tarmac may see some changes next year, although they will likely be minor. They have the formula down pat now so they need to be careful about trying to change too much. If they come out with an SL5, my guess is that it would be slightly more aero, maybe better integrating the brakes, and lighter frameset. There could also be some cable routing changes to ease the routing. Just a guess though, as I am no expert by any means. I purchased my SL3 about 6 months before the SL4 was announced yet I remain very happy with my SL3. 

The Cannondale SS Evo also appears to be a top notch bike given the comments and reviews that I've read. I consider the SL4 and Evo to be on the top tier in an increasingly crowded world to high end bikes. 

If an SL5 is on the horizon for next year, it will be announced around Tour time this summer. Is it worth waiting to see if there is an announcement?? That's a hard call. I probably would not. But your milage may vary. 

Which mtb to your ride the most, the Stumpy or F29? I am in the market for an mtg and these are on my list of potential candidates. Well, I'm actually focusing more on the Epic and F29.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The SL3 Tarmac rides just about the same as the SL2 Roubaix (I own both) and, the SL4 Tarmac rides somewhat better than the SL3 - all things otherwise equal (my friend has the SL4 and we are the same size). When I put 25 tires at 80# on my SL3, it narrows the gap.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

NealH said:


> Like most well run dynamic companies, Specialized seems to be updating their bikes about every 3 years. So the Tarmac may see some changes next year, although they will likely be minor. They have the formula down pat now so they need to be careful about trying to change too much. If they come out with an SL5, my guess is that it would be slightly more aero, maybe better integrating the brakes, and lighter frameset. There could also be some cable routing changes to ease the routing. Just a guess though, as I am no expert by any means. I purchased my SL3 about 6 months before the SL4 was announced yet I remain very happy with my SL3.
> 
> The Cannondale SS Evo also appears to be a top notch bike given the comments and reviews that I've read. I consider the SL4 and Evo to be on the top tier in an increasingly crowded world to high end bikes.
> 
> ...


Hi Neal,thanks for asking.

Belive it or not my 2 months old F29 is already on the market,the lucky guy that will get it will score one heck of a deal. I've been using it yes,and had fun with it,it's an incredible fast bike,or should is say it's a superb fork with a bike built around it. Everything,and I mean everything on that bike revolves around the fork,you really do everything with that amazing fork. The F29 it's truly one race macine and in order to feel like that she likes to be pushed hard all the time. I've enjoyed that at first but I've realized that most of the true MTB fun went away. And my back was taking a beating too. I'm using the Stumpy FSR way more now,way more fun and forgiving.
Coming from a 2012 Epic Expert it's a no brainer,get the Epic,you'll have a F29 and a Stumpy FSR mixed in one great package. I miss my Epic so much and I can't wait to buy it back,selling it has been a big mistake. Best bike ever owned :thumbsup:


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I've read nothing but good things about the Lefty, but like you say its the highlight of the bike. I probably need something a little kinder to my back and more versatile than a hard tail. I've ridden the Epic and its a nice riding bike. I suspect this is the direction I will go. I'll only be putting a small percentage of time on an mtb, since I'm a roadie at heart. Thanks for the comments on the mtb's.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd guess that a Tarmac SL5 is pretty certain for the 2014 model year. New frame for SWorks and Pro, and trickle down for the others. It'll be incremental improvements, no disk brakes on Tarmac since they are not UCI legal. Maybe they'll surprise us and finally come out with a 12r carbon level or some new construction method or some decent color schemes (joke). You can bet on 10-20% more stiffness, 10-20% more compliance and a few tens of grammes of weight saving. Otherwise it'll look pretty much like the SL4. Top of the line price with new Dura Ace Di2 ... maybe $13K?


----------

